# Rant Time



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Right last week I posted about the regulator which has packed up and the new part will not arrive until Wednesday and thought a fully charged battery would get me there and back, something that was not poss the posters reckon.

I had an appointment in Northwick park hospital Harrow today, so decided to use the bus going from Stevenage to Watford then tube in from there, only 8 stops.

Left at 6-00am to meet a bus to Hatfield where I was suppose to get a 622 bus to Watford which did not arrive, so jumped on a 602 which took nearly 2 hours from there!!

Just made the tube [by running]. Return trip took even longer and did n't get in until 5-10 this afternoon.

I estimate I would have saved nearly 5 hours in time had I used my TT and approx would have spent the same on fares as fuel.

What I'm leading to is i'll never use the bus again EVER :x :x Real waste of time, the only plus point I can make is the drivers were all pleasant and helpful.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Theres a section on the forum called the flame room, its great for times like this!

On the flip side i used the bus all weekend in Edinburgh and it was perfect- £3.50 all day and a bus every time i stood at the bus stop!


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Well it's good to hear the buses are great there, unlike the ruddy trams, sore subject I know, what a shambles that has been.

Didn't know about the flame room perhaps it can be transferred over to there?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony1958 said:


> Well it's good to hear the buses are great there, unlike the ruddy trams, sore subject I know, what a shambles that has been.
> 
> Didn't know about the flame room perhaps it can be transferred over to there?


 did I forget to post that you should have bought another battery and changed it when the other went flat, no??? oops, sorry Tony


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

I did think of that but that it's another expense which I can hardly afford plus I would have had a spare battery after, that I prob wouldn't fit as the current [see what I did then] one is only 6 months old.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony1958 said:


> I did think of that but that it's another expense which I can hardly afford plus I would have had a spare battery after, that I prob wouldn't fit as the current [see what I did then] one is only 6 months old.


 I like it  any sultanas??? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

When I used to visit my parents in Redditch and I lived in Peterborough, the Bus > Train > Train > Bus journey took me about 6 to 8 hours if I caught every link and there were no delays/breakdowns. 
It was almost exactly 100 miles door-to-door and took me *ahem* about an hour and a bit by motorbike in later years. Of course I waited a while before I let them know I was home safe.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... s%20People

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Why all the way to northwick park from Stevenage?

I used to get the uni bus from Watford to Hatfield. Bloody nightmare. I changed uni after :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

#buswankers

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> #buswankers
> 
> J
> xx


Great post jess 

Classic line though!


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

nilanth said:


> Why all the way to northwick park from Stevenage?
> 
> I used to get the uni bus from Watford to Hatfield. Bloody nightmare. I changed uni after :lol:


I went to try and get on a drug trial which would have netted me £2000 but was one point too high on my blood pressure to qualify :evil: .

Could really have done with that cash [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Drug trials at Northwick = no no!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > #buswankers
> ...


You know me always a great post 

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Tony1958 said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > Why all the way to northwick park from Stevenage?
> ...


Misread this first time, thought you'd gone over for a drug deal, couldn't work out why the bus and not a pimped up 3 series, then saw drug trial...


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

I take it they wouldn't believe that your blood pressure was only up because you'd had to use crappy public transport.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

nilanth said:


> Drug trials at Northwick = no no!


Yeah, yeah the elephant man and all that. It was one person on one trial years ago and there are literally thousands of drug trials up and down the country every year. You don't hear about them, the successful ones that lead to the much needed drugs being used for years.

Yes i know Parexcel at Northwick Park was where it happened.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Haiych said:


> I take it they wouldn't believe that your blood pressure was only up because you'd had to use crappy public transport.


They are really tight on their rules especially after that "Elephant man" incident.

Plus i was up at 3-30 that morning which doesn't help they told me. Early start+crappy bus trip= higher blood pressure.

Oh and i had to run from where the bus stops in Watford town centre to the tube station which is about a mile or so which could not have helped. 

Perfect trifector of boosting blood pressure.


----------

